# My pigeon moses is sick



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

He is young, and maybe he had pmv and maybe it caused him to crash on his head giving him a head trauma. He was recovering in the past few day but at this morning he seems to be too weak, he isn't trying to run like he usually do, and his one eye is looking dusty again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is this a different pigeon than the 1 you posted about?


----------

